# حصريا لكل مهندسي المساحه برنامج autocad 2009 + شرح التفعيل بالصور



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (8 أغسطس 2010)

حصريا على برامج لايف​ 






​ 


AutoCAD 2009 ​ 













هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1024x819 الابعاد 79KB.


 





هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1024x819 الابعاد 73KB.


 





هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1024x819 الابعاد 90KB.


 




Reduced: 69% of original size [ 1024 x 819 ] - Click to view full image 






هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1024x819 الابعاد 78KB.


 






هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1024x819 الابعاد 87KB.


 






هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1024x819 الابعاد 52KB.


 







هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 1024x819 الابعاد 55KB.


 




 


برنامج autocad الذي يعتبر من أروع وأقوى البرامج المتخصصة في الرسم الهندسي الثنائي والثلاثي البعد.​ 
يتميز هذا البرنامج بتطبيقاتة فى مجالات الهندسة المختلفة وذلك للرقى بالفكر الهندسى ومسايرة التطور الهائل فى هذا التخصص فى مجال تكنولوجيا المعلومات.
على مستخدم هذا البرنامج تعلم أساسيات الرسومات ذات البعدين ومن ثم يتعمق فى الدراسة إلى أن يتقن التعامل مع الرسومات ثنائية البعد وبمهارة فائقة كما انه يبدأ مع أساسيات الرسومات ثلاثية البعد ويتدرج بها إلى أن يتقنها ويجيدها إجادة تامة
استخدام البرنامج فى إضافة الاضاءات والظلال ومواد الإكساء (الخامات) لإضفاء الأجواء الطبيعية إلى العمل بصورة تحاكي الطبيعة وإضافة التأثير المنظوري بواسطة الكاميرات.برنامج رهيب بكل ما تعنيه الكلمه.​ 

'طريقة تفعيل البرنامج​ 

اولا قم بتحميل الكراك من الرابط هنا​

الكراك ايضا مرفق مع ملفات البرنامج للعلم​


بعد تحميل البرنامج ستجد ملف اسمه 
​​x86​ 


ستجد بداخله ملفات منها ملف أسمه
acad.msi​


شغل الملف هذا سيبدأ التحميل ​






هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 811x631 الابعاد 83KB.



​


بعد انتهاء تسطيب البرنامج شغل البرنامج من ايقونته فى سطح المكتب​






​



وتابع معى طريقة تسجيل البرنامج بالصور​​


افتح البرنامج عادى من ايقونته​


سيطلب منك تفعيل البرنامج​​


ستظهر لك نافذة اختار منها Activate the Product​






​


اضغط next​


عندما يسالك عن السيريال اختر Enter an Activation Code​






هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 802x617 الابعاد 57KB.



​


فى خانة Enter your serial number or group ID​



ادخل 653-12354321 or 666-98989898 or 666-69696969​


بعد كتابة الرقم حدد الخيارPaste the activation code​


انظر فوق حتلاقى رقم مكتوب جنبه request code.​


خده كوبى ​


الان ادخل الى مجلد الكراك وشغل الكيجن من​


xf-acad9-32-BITS.exe​


​





ضع الرقم فى الكيجن اى request code.​


فى خانة paste request code here​



واضغط generate​


سيظهر لك رقم اخر فى الكيجن بالاسفل فى خانة activation code​


خده كوبى والصقه فى صفحة التسطيب​


فى المربع الكبير تحت​






هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 802x617 الابعاد 66KB.



​






هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 734x591 الابعاد 68KB.



​



ثم اضغط next​


الان البرنامج اصبح جاهز للعمل​​






هذه الصورة بحجم اخر انقر هنا لعرض الصورة بالشكل الصحيح ابعاد الصورة هي 737x439 الابعاد 47KB.



​



اضغط finish​


ثم قم بعمل ريستارت للبرنامج واستمتح بالبرنامج كامل مع ملتقى المهندسي العرب...​



*



*​


*



*​



187 ميجا مضغوط
​​​*



*​


*



*​



اختر سيرفر للتحميل​​​





سيرفر الرابيد شير​



الجزء الاول​




​


*



*​


الجزء الثانى​




​




*



*​



سيرفر السند سبيس (رابط يدعم الاستكمال)​




الجزء الاول​




​


*



*​


الجزء الثانى


​






منقوووووووووووووووووووووول للفائده ​


----------



## ابو شهديانا (8 أغسطس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## قلب راضى بحالة (27 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

اولا شكرا لحضرتك على البرنامج عشان كنت دايخ عليه وكل ما القية القى مساحتة كبيرة جدا
لكن هنا مساحتة صغيرة المهم انى نزلتة بس عندى مشكلة غريبة كدا ياريت حد يقدر يحلهالى:2:

مش عارف ليه كل ما اجى اسطب البرنامج تطلعلى رسالة كدا اخدت ليها صورة موجودة فى المرفقات










وبعديها الصورة التانية





وملاقيش البرنامج تانى لانه اصلا التسطيب مكملش

مش عارف بقا مشكلة فى النسخه والا ايه
مع ان لسه منزل نسخه
ياريت حد يكون عنده حل ويرد عليه اكون شاكر ليه جدا


----------



## khalidhusen (27 أغسطس 2010)

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## khalidhusen (27 أغسطس 2010)

ما هو باسوورد فك الضغط


----------



## قلب راضى بحالة (27 أغسطس 2010)

باسورد فك الضغط هو 
www.bramjlive.com
ورمضان كريم عليكم


----------



## see-009 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

مشككككككككككككككككور


----------



## خلوف العراقي (1 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------

